# New Frontier Hotel has great rates...



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

...but don't try to check-in today!  
Not sure how long this will last, but today, Nov. 13th it's funny.  Try a Yahoo or Google search on New Frontier Hotel. Notice among the many hits that offer great deals and rates at the New Frontier Hotel the 11/13/07 *news* article about the hotel being imploded this morning.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The sad thing is that the quality of the accommodations is probably better today than it has been for several years. This was in my estimation the seediest major hotel on the strip.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: That's where I stayed for the CES show last year and got food poisoning. I then moved to Circus Circus for the last two nights and got food poisoning again. :barf:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=3857661


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Richard King said:


> :lol: That's where I stayed for the CES show last year and got food poisoning. I then moved to Circus Circus for the last two nights and got food poisoning again. :barf:


twice?? you sure?? sounds like a stomach bug...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

I miss Gilleys.
(Inside the Frontier)


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

But I will not miss watching those people out front with the picket signs.

You know, I've been in Vegas for around 11 years and I never once stepped one foot into that place. 

I'm just suprised they did not use the demolition in some movie. (Or maybe they did).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Richard King said:


> :lol: That's where I stayed for the CES show last year and got food poisoning. I then moved to Circus Circus for the last two nights and got food poisoning again. :barf:


That'll teach you to go to Vegas


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Hopefully the food poisoning will stay in Vegas. 

The Frontier was where I first saw the Sigma Derby horse racing game. It felt wonderfully stupid to bet a quarter every couple of minutes, then watch the five horses galumph around the track. I mean, it was stupid, but it was wonderful because they kept bringing me drinks!

Here are links to blogs about the final day of the Frontier Sigma Derby machine: http://wordpress.com/tag/sigma-derby/


----------

